
Slashdot in 'offline mode' – anybody notice? - vocatan
so https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.slashdot.org hasn&#x27;t been showing new stories for since yesterday mid-day.  If you go to the firehose url of https:&#x2F;&#x2F;slashdot.org&#x2F;recent it shows &quot;503 - Service Offline
Slashdot is presently in offline mode. Only the front page and story pages linked from the front page are available in this mode. Please try again later.&quot;<p>Am I the only dinosaur who turns to Slashdot for my daily news fix (along with Hacker News, of course!).  Didn&#x27;t find anybody posting on this on Hacker News nor on Twitter..  wondering if anybody&#x27;s noticing, or just thinking it&#x27;s a slow day.
======
clouddrover
The Sourceforge Operations Twitter feed says they've had some outages lately
(including a DDOS attack) and that they're working on it:

[https://twitter.com/sfnet_ops](https://twitter.com/sfnet_ops)

~~~
tarellel
Pretty sad, considering slashdot's traffic used to be a source of what
"appeared" to be a DDOS attack because of all the traffic. It used to be the
best source around for tech related news, now it mostly consists of reposts
from various sites. I think it would have stayed relevant if it had been an
entity of it's own, rather than being part of the whole SourceForge tragedy.

------
SEJeff
I stopped reading slashdot after CmdrTaco left, it just didn't have the same
"bespoke hand crafted" feel to the content. HN / the twitters has been my
person go-to since.

~~~
vocatan
Consuming from twitter is like drinking from a genuine firehose, gives me
nothing but gas and regrets. :D

------
clouddrover
Slashdot's back:

[https://meta.slashdot.org/story/18/03/04/0428237/slashdot-
ou...](https://meta.slashdot.org/story/18/03/04/0428237/slashdot-outage-
update)

------
markvangulik
Slow two days now. Lots of internal errors, no new content since Thursday.

I guess they won’t ever add decades overdue Unicode support after all, since
ad revenue will be zero pretty soon.

